# Kleinstes micro-ATX Stand-Gehäuse (kein HTPC oder Cube) ?



## bitte-ein-byte (13. Juni 2014)

*Kleinstes micro-ATX Stand-Gehäuse (kein HTPC oder Cube) ?*

Hi!

Für ein paar Hardware Komponenten, die ich noch rumliegen habe, suche ich ein sehr kompaktes Micro-ATX case  Main Mainboard hat 24,4 x 20,0 cm und es ärgert mich ehrlich gesagt, dass alle Micro-ATX Gehäuse immer noch so riesig sind. Ich brauche kein Laufwerk, daher kann es eigentlich sehr dünn sein. Das blöde ist nur, dass die meisten (dünnen) Gehäuse mit 10cm Breite immer noch einen senkrechten Laufwerkschacht haben, der das Gehäuse unnötig länger macht. Ich dachte da eher an etwas mit 6 cm Breite und nicht mehr als 35 cm in Länge und Höhe. Alles was Platz haben muss ist ein Netzteil (egal welcher Formfaktor) mit ca 200W (oder extern), das Mainboard und eine Festplatte. An der Front brauch ich nicht mehr als On/Off.
Tja, aber mit diesen Ansprüchen habe ich mir leider die Finger wundgegoogelt. Ganz gut gefallen mir das Aerocool QS-101 und das Inter-Tech SY M-201 (das aber eine sehr blöde Netzteil Position hat..) und beide natürlich immer noch: zu groß! und mit Laufwerksschacht 
Dann stieß ich auf folgenden Hersteller: Realan (oder e-Mini). Hab da mal eins rausgesucht und muss sagen, genauso habe ich es mir vorgestellt!
E-2007B - Aluminium Case|Mini case-ITX Case-aluminium case-itx power-Realan
Mehr Innenleben braucht es nicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Problem: In Deutschland sind sie nicht erhältlich. Überhaupt scheinen sie sehr selten zu sein bzw. eher an Großabnehmer gerichtet. Die einzige Seite die sie einzeln verkauft ist folgende:
E-mini 2007B Black, 200W SFF PSU, Mini-ITX, Micro-ATX - Mini-ITX Cases
...allerdings kommt da ein hübsches Sümmchen für den Versand auf und einen besonders Vertrauenswürdigen Eindruck macht sie auch nicht gerade...

Daher meine Frage: Sind solche kompakten mATX-Stand-Gehäuse wirklich so selten? Kennt jemand ein vergleichbar kompaktes Gehäuse? Fände es wirklich interessant einen derart schmalen PC zu bauen...

und noch was: das Netzteil im E-2007B, reicht das für einen AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+? Klar, nach der Watt-Angabe schon, aber bin mir nicht sicher ob es sich hier um ein "richtiges" PC-Netzteil handelt (wegen dem "Switch"..? ka )


----------



## bitte-ein-byte (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kleinstes micro-ATX Stand-Gehäuse (kein HTPC oder Cube) ?*

auch sehr hübsch (wenn wer ebenfalls auf der suche ist...)
E-mini NC-T02 Black/Silver, 200W SFF PSU, Mini-ITX, Micro-ATX

dieses hier könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, um sich eine eigene Spielkonsole für den Fernseher zu baun


----------



## NerdFlanders (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kleinstes micro-ATX Stand-Gehäuse (kein HTPC oder Cube) ?*

Hast du das mATX MB schon?

Schau mal hier rein: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/336826-thin-itx-system-mit-gtx-750-ti-um-die-3-liter.html

Ansonsten: das sind die Gehäuse die ca auf deine Maße kommen - PC-Gehäuse mit Formfaktor Mainboard: µATX, Breite bis 10cm, Höhe: bis 40cm, Tiefe: bis 40cm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## bitte-ein-byte (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Kleinstes micro-ATX Stand-Gehäuse (kein HTPC oder Cube) ?*

Ein kleiner Wohnzimmer-PC auf mini ITX-Basis würde mich auch interessieren  V.a. die Gehäuse von Streacom wie das F1C Evo find ich sehr hübsch. Aber leider habe ich alle Komponenten schon und versuche nur iwas Sinnvolles draus zu machen. Sind alles alte PC-Teile von mir. Trotzdem danke für den Link 

Das NC-T02 hat es mir schon sehr angetan... nur bin ich da auf ein Problem gestoßen, das vll die Seltenheit solch flacher Gehäuse erklärt: für den CPU-Kühler bleiben grade mal 5 cm Platz. Das ist schon sehr knapp, wenn man überhaupt so einen findet, und wenn dann saugt er die Luft sozusagen direkt von der "Decke". Ist wirklich schade, 31 x 25,5 x 6,5 cm wären schon Traummaße gewesen. Mal ne andere Frage: Wenn ich auf der Seite mit PayPal bezahle, bin ich dann durch den Käuferschutz auf der sicheren Seite?

Das Tacens Orum ist optisch auch nicht schlecht, nur leider wieder fragwürdige Netzteilposition (und Laufwerksschacht)... da bleibt das QS-101 von Aerocool erstmal Favorit unter den 10cm breiten


----------

